# Alternative to air (electric actuator?)



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm looking to build some pneumatic props, but one prop will be located far away from my air source and where the other props will be located. I have been searching the forum and googling for an alternative to using a pneumatic cylinder.

I think I know the answer after all my searching but figured I'd ask the forum anyhow. It looks like an electrical alternative to a pneumatic cylinder with a 4" throw would be an actuator. And as far as I can tell, they're not cheap.

Is there an alternative to air at a similar price point that would give rapid movement like an air cylinder?

I'm beginning to think at this rate I'll just need to buy another compressor to drive my remote prop.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Fast acting would be a magnetic solenoid. The problem with the push type is the stroke is usually less than an inch and about 1-5lbs of force. Pull type can hold 50-100lbs but you may have to search for more than an inch.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, actuators are just pretty slow. I have 4 12vdc 6 inch throw actuators, and no way are they close to air cylinder speed, and since there is a screw in there, I don't see how they could be made to be fast. Fine for what Im using them for, but yeah, I wish I didn't have time to smoke a cigarette while they open. Im still looking for a faster alternative, if I find something I will try to remember this thread.


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks hippofeet, but like wildcat mentioned in his post, as far as I can tell the only fast acting ones are those with a very short throw, like something used to lock a door.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have at least 5 pneumatic props, mostly inside my house, that would be very difficult to get air lines to. I use the 11 gallon air tanks from Harbor Freight to provide the air. As long as I don't have too large of cylinders and make sure to have a reasonable delay between triggers, they usually will last the night.
http://www.harborfreight.com/11-gallon-portable-air-tank-65595.html


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

What action are you looking to do with the prop?


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

Death Master...ironically it's your mourning girl that I wanted to build. I can't tell you how many times we've watched your test video and my kids love it (we're a demented group).

Anyhow, I've started compiling a parts list so I can build it, but looks like it will be be based on air with a separate tank to drive it out in the front yard.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Using a gear motor might work a long as there wasn't a lot of weight to move. Use a crank like you would on a wiper motor and add some limit switches and a relay or 2 and you should be set. Just my thoughts off the top of my head.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

you can use a motor with a with a spring coupling so you dont tear the bearings up on the motor or your prop connection, you will also need relays and limits to help control the motor. You can also run a long air line out to the prop and have a air tank I say a 1gal to hold air for the prop thats what I do. I have about 350 feet of air line run for my haunt, about 15-20 props that use air and have no problems... but I did use 2 20gal air compressors, now I use a 2 stroke 80gal.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

If it's a long run outside I use the small plastic blue air line from Harbor Freight (US), Princess Auto (CAN). Then I use a square spade to cut a thin 45deg incision in the lawn. Place air line in the incision and presto. Never to be seen.


----------

